# Time to call it a day!



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Makes you want to weep doesn't it!

The site we are on at present [we are doing Data Comms Fibre Sub Floor power distfor the client]. Landlord has his own _sparks. Unable to think._ All they can do is strip out / destroy and then fit new. Skipped 100+m of MK Dado incl all sockets etc AND 25 Ali service poles...I despair, I really do.:no: They keep going on about 'we've done this and we've done that'...all they are is glorified cable monkeys...with more dewalt charger / radio units than you could shake a stick at; boasting how they went to CEF and got XYZXYZ booked as cable:whistling2: 

Whoops, gone onto the CEF rant again.....message ends:thumbup:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Frank

I don't see it as your moaning about the " Lack of a good electrical grounding " its a subject that makes my blood boil at times  

I came across it last week with a chap who'd just got out the mob,after we'd made a way through all the bullsh!t about " Done this , Done that got the T shirt blah blah blah " he started to gloat about how the JIB had " let him off doing his AM2 "   

and would issue him with a gold card ( I thought only us old timers got them ? maybe wrong ?

He then told us how he's worked his buns off for 4 weeks doing a course to be an approved electrician !!!!!!!

I too am proud of all the experience i have had and admire the old hands that taught me all i know now,something you can never get from doing a course for a few weeks .
Its that hands on experience that makes people like Trimix , you and I ( and all the other time served lads ) , stand head and shoulders above the rest ,TRADESMEN Frank !!!!

The real nuts and bolts of the job !


Chris


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I think it was Isaac Newton that said [paraphrased slightly]

"I got where I am today by standing on the shoulders of giants" too succinct to explain fully but I feel that it sums it up nicely


There appears [to me anyway] that there is a culture of 'badge collecting'


Anybody know what 'testiculation' is?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.........answer ' waving your hands about whilst talking bollocks! ':laughing: [courtesy of Viz]:thumbup:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Exactly trimix TESTICULATION !!

We are surrounded by it,badge collects a plenty too,all trying to claim their two minutes of fame.

What would be really good is for the politicians to come out and be totally honest and admit they just haven't got a clue !

could you imagine Gordon Brown standing up in parliment and saying " When we came to power we inherited a weak pound,dreadfull unemployment and bad crime rates and after twenty years i can honestly say without any shadow of a doubt that we are really up SH!T CREEK !!! "

We should have listened to Enoch Powell all those years ago !


Chris


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chrisb271 said:


> Exactly trimix TESTICULATION !!
> 
> We are surrounded by it,badge collects a plenty too,all trying to claim their two minutes of fame.
> 
> ...


Glad to see the US isn't alone in the creek, it's kind of reassuring. But at least we got screwed by a Bush.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Well in the UK we get screwed by everyone Mr killer,we just bend over and take it up the tailpipe !

I can imagine adverts on notice boards in other countries reading like this -

"Soft touch britain,want an easy life then move to England and claim off the state,you or your family will never have to work again ! Why work when the English smucks will do it for you ! 

Join Gordons Army of spongers"

Like you say its nice to know we are not alone :laughing: :laughing: 

Chris


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*Rupert Brooke*

If I should die, think only this of me:That there's some corner of a foreign field That is for ever England. There shall be In that rich earth a richer dust concealed; A dust whom England bore,shaped,made aware, Gave, once, her flowers to love, her ways to roam, A body of England's, breathing English air, Washed by the rivers, blest by the suns of home. And think, this heart, all evil shed away, A pulse in the eternal mind, no less Gives somewhere back the thoughts by England given; Her sights and sounds; dreams happy as her day; And laughter, learnt of friends; and gentleness, In hearts at peace, under an English heaven. IV.TheDead These hearts were woven of human joys and cares, Washed marvellously with sorrow, swift to mirth. The years had given them kindness. Dawn was theirs, And sunset, and the colours of the earth. These had seen movement, and heard music; known Slumber and walking; loved; gone proudly friended; Felt the quick stir of wonder; sat alone; Touched flowers and furs and cheeks. All this is ended. There are waters blown by changing winds to laughter And lit by the rich skies, all day. And after, Frost, with a gesture, stays the waves that dance And wandering loveliness. He leaves a white Unbroken glory, a gathered radiance, A width, a shining peace, under the night.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

It just cant be done on a course lasting a few days/weeks/months.
Time served should be the only people allowed to do that kind of work, we used to be known as a nation of shopkeepers. We will be known as the nation of dodgy electricians in decades to come.
Dont even get me started on the knife crimes.
What has happened to my beautiful country?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

What has happened to my beautiful country?



That one is easy to answer. Liberal Socialism.

Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

frank said:


> What has happened to my beautiful country?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Creeping in over here too...


----------



## alland13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi guys, just signed up today. Lot of good points on show. I think our trade is falling into the hands of performing monkeys, all these would be electricians. Is there grandfather rights with the JIB/SJIB regards E.U "electricians"?. I received a renewal form for my grade/ CSCS card today and was informed that if i didnt have it renewed I might not be allowed on certain building sites. How does this work with these "weekend" electricians, because im registered with the SJIB they expect me to pay up while all these punters dont bother and when they get caught out they disappear. They are going to kill the trade if this keeps up. They tried it a few years ago with "skilled mechanical assemblers" and they were told to get on their bike but this 24hr ELECTRICAL training seems to be going unnoticed. Time someone stood up for the working man.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

alland13 said:


> Hi guys, just signed up today. Lot of good points on show.


 
Welcome to the forum.


----------

